

Give better feedback to designers - zecho
http://weblog.muledesign.com/2010/12/giving_better_feedback.php

======
sandGorgon
_There is no way to design a solution to an internal debate. Nor should that
debate be passed along for your customers to suffer through._

I'm gonna file that away

------
andrewljohnson
What's a comp? Is that when they get someone else to redo a bit of the design?

